# IBS-D & Menstrual Cycle



## mumble (Jul 1, 2009)

So I was wondering how many females experience flare ups or worse IBS-D around their period? I noticed for a while in the week run up to it I'd have an upset stomach, and then normally the first day or two.I've heard it's quite a common problem (even for women who don't normally particularly suffer with IBS) - my doctor said the same, so I wanted to know if there's anything you do to help it, aside from the usual Imodium etc - which is my default solution, plus it helps cramps a little.Thanks


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi MumbleThis is a very frequent question, so the easy answer is YES! Your doctor is right, even women without IBS have bowel issues during their period. Check out this topic, it's pinned at the top of this forum: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=96265The article there explains a little bit about why hormones can mess with anyone's bowels, even "normal" people.I think taking Imodium is a great way to control it, if that works for you. Another thing to remember (if you have pain involved) is how important it is to start treating your pain before it gets unbearable. If your cramps are period related, start taking whatever pain med works for you (ibuprofen, tylenol, etc) a day or so before the first day of your period. You could do the same with whatever meds you take to control your IBS symptoms (bentyl, imodium, etc), that way you can hope to get control of the symptoms before they get unbearable. Or, if what you're doing right now is working, then stick with that!


----------



## Carole22 (Sep 7, 2009)

another one whose IBS D flares up at the start of menustration and just prior to it.I long to get through the menopause, and thought I would have been by now.I also have psoriatic arthritis which alsoflares up big time at the same time. So am usually eyeballyed on immodium and painkillers for a few days every so often.The joys of womanhood


----------



## Maxine (Oct 9, 2009)

My daughter who is 18 has just been diagnosed with IBS but it only seems to affect her during her menstrual cycle. On day one of her period she has severe diarrohea, pain, vomiting and even has fainted on several occassions. She has tried several medications but unfortunately, nothing seems to help. Can anyone offer any advice as it really is starting to affect her life!Many thanks


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

Maxine - have you discussed with the doctor the possibility of contraceptives? Some women with IBS find them helpfull with those symptoms during the period.


----------



## gogo2009 (Nov 9, 2009)

People need to do research and realize that this is all ABOUT SERATONIN. If people did a google search about seratonin and IBS and estrogen, you'll find that there is SOOO MUCH that doctors do not know, but has been in research papers. 90% of seratonin exists in your colon, which is controlled by your brain. When estrogen levels decline, seratonin is not produced and therefore, your colon is missing the needed seratonin to function. That is why some doctors in bigger cities are prescribing anti-depressants for IBS. They inhibit the parts of the brain that produce seratonin. Thus... more seratonin, more normal COLON!!! I would try St. John's Wort before paying for big $$ prescriptions. Just google some of the stuff I've mentioned here and you'll be sooo surprised. Yes, IBS and anxiety work hand in hand, but the underlying cause is the seratonin levels!!!! ohmy.gif


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

gogo...LOOK at the top of the page and you will see an article about Hormones & IBS.or just click here for it:http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hormones_and_ibs.pdf


----------



## mumble (Jul 1, 2009)

Maxine said:


> My daughter who is 18 has just been diagnosed with IBS but it only seems to affect her during her menstrual cycle. On day one of her period she has severe diarrohea, pain, vomiting and even has fainted on several occassions. She has tried several medications but unfortunately, nothing seems to help. Can anyone offer any advice as it really is starting to affect her life!Many thanks


Maxine, as someone else said, it can be beneficial to use birth control to help. I went on them just for that purpose. I also found (not on the birth control) that Agnus Castus (a herbal product) helped quite well in balancing - as well as Evening Primrose Oil. After trying several birth controls, the first few just made my IBS worse, then I seemed to have found one which doesn't... so far, I believe the reason is the estrogen in it - my body seems to react to it. It may be worth while talking to her doctor about things.


----------

